# Landmark-Panama Beach Beach



## cpnuser (Jan 27, 2008)

We arrived at Landmark in Panama City Beach yesterday evening. We are in #603. I would advise anyone exchanging into Landmark to wait until all the outside renovations on the building are done(I was told by this coming March, but I do doubt it). They are working on the railings along the walkways that lead to the units. The railing are there but temporarily bolted in place until they can be permanently attached. The elevators are also being redone on the inside, but work fine mechanically . There is alot of equipment & materials in parking lot due to renovations. We have to park our car(limit one car per unit) across the street. I think Landmark & RCI should not be taking any trades during this renovation period. I knew renovations were being done, but really feel this type of repair should be completed before allowing owners or exchanges access to their units. The unit has a beautiful view. I will write a review. The lady in the office is real nice. I was disappointed when we arrived, but will stay since we came from Tampa. Do you think I should call RCI and give them some feedback? Thanks!


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks, keep posting.  We are going there the middle of March with our four Grandchildren - ages 5-7-11-14.  We have an exchange into a three bedroom, but own a two bedroom there, also.  The three bedrooms are next to the elevators, so won't  have to walk far.  As you know being from Tampa, the ocean/gulf really does it thing to concrete and metal.  Landmark has been working on major maintenance for a few years to keep up the resort.  They try to do it in the slower periods, if possible.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 27, 2008)

We go in July and hope all is done before that.  Have they finished redoing all the Master Bedrooms with King size beds and furniture??


----------



## cpnuser (Jan 27, 2008)

*landmark*

The master bedroom has a king size bed with a sort of built in headboard with 3 drawers on each side(similar to a TV entertainment center).  There are 2 dressers (3 drawers each) that sit side by side.  There is a 19” TV and a lamp on them.  There is no other furniture in room.  There is a closet.  The master bath has a vanity counter, single sink and an additional closet .  The commode & shower have a door to provide privacy.  The second bedroom has 2 double beds.  One bed is not quite level.  The head looks somewhat higher than the foot.  It’s not a big issue.  If an owner/exchanger wanted it level, I’m sure someone from maintenance would be up here right away to take care of it.  The bathroom has a commode, single sink and shower.  It’s right chilly today and there are not too many out on beach.  I’ll be glad to answer any questions about the resort while we are here.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  When we were there last July they talked about upgrading the master beds from queens to kings in all the 2-bedroom units.  The 2nd bedroom already had 2 double beds.  So that sounds great.  We really enjoyed our stay there can't wait to go back.


----------



## cpnuser (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sorry, but posted the wrong size bed in master bedroom earlier today.  It is a queen size.  Hopefully, by the time you arrive, new king size mattresses will be in each unit.


----------



## maddaug (Jan 28, 2008)

*Pier Park*

cpnuser, my questions are more for PCB area. We plan on going to PCB first of June. How does the area look. We haven't been in years and are well aware of the changes to all of PCB. 
I am mostly curious about Pier Park. The projected date for completion as I understand it is Mar. Hows it look? We love Jimmy Buffett and so it goes to show we are excited about Margaritaville. Can you tell where it will be? It sounds like it could be on Front Beach Rd. Anything else you'd like to add is appreciated. 
Have a great time.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 28, 2008)

A question on the handrail work.  Are they doing it floor by floor and if so, which floors are complete now?


----------



## branson is 10 (Jan 28, 2008)

We exchanged into the Landmark the first week of December 2007. RCI had notified us they were working on the outside of the building before we went. We were on the top floor. I believe we were the only people on that floor.  The working men were very polite and did their best to be out of our way if we had to go past them. We did not find it a problem. I think each exchanger is allowed only one parking place at any time.  The workers always left the loading lane open so that you  could drive up to the entrance and un-load any passengers and then park across the street.  The furnishings in the unit had not been up-graded, however they were about average for timeshare.  We enjoyed the week at the Landmark and would certainly go back.  Construction for us was not a problem.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 28, 2008)

cpnuser said:


> I'm sorry, but posted the wrong size bed in master bedroom earlier today.  It is a queen size.  Hopefully, by the time you arrive, new king size mattresses will be in each unit.



ok it's looks like they haven't completed the phase of upgrading the Master Bedrooms.  They were supoose to start it last fall.

We own on the 10th floor so hope they have it completed by July.

Have fun!!


----------



## cpnuser (Jan 28, 2008)

*Pier Park*

The new mall(Pier Park) is suppose to open the end of February.  I'm not sure if all the stores will be open then.  The lady at the front desk said Magaritaville will open March 5  and is located in the Pier Park area.  Hope this helps.


----------



## maddaug (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info!!! Looks like we should be in good shape to spend some cash at the shops and try out some of the great places to eat.  
Now if I can just get Jimmy to show up that week to dine with us.


----------



## cpnuser (Jan 29, 2008)

I talked to a repairman yesterday and he said none of the floors have been finished as far as the railings are concerned.  There are scaffolds(sp.) hanging from roof and it looks like they are doing the building in sections from top to bottom.  Hope that makes sense.  I was told by office that March is the projected finish date, but it still looks like a lot of work needs to be done.
We went over to Desitin yesterday(37 miles from Landmark.)  Silver Sands outlet Mall & Desitin Commons Mall are located on Hwy. 98 in Desitin. There is also a Bass Pro shop at Desitin Commons. There are lots of stores & restaurants in that area.  We ate at the Marina Café(recommended by a friend) on Hwy. 98 and it has a beautiful view of the water.  From 5-6 PM, selected dinners(steaks excluded) are B1G1F. The food was excellent, but would stick with just the entrees($21-$29), salads are extra & somewhat pricy.  The fishing boats come in around 3 PM on the wharf with the day’s catch.  We pulled off of 98 into a restaurant parking lot and drove around to wharf.  Not sure if there were other more convenient places to park to walk along wharf.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jan 30, 2008)

Do they have internet access?  We have an exchange for the first week of March.  How are the interiors of the units?  Are they nicely redone, or do they look old and worn?  Thanks.  Debby


----------



## cpnuser (Jan 31, 2008)

Debby, did you get my email?   Linda  love2save@verizon.net


----------



## cpnuser (Feb 1, 2008)

*landmark*

Yes, I am able to hook up to the internet(Hot Zone) in unit 603.  I believe it is from a nearby building.  It is not the Landmark connection. One evening I could not hook up, but the following morning, I was back on.  The security guard said that happens occasionally with hot zone.  I would suggest bringing a small fold up table and setting it up in the bedroom (2 double beds) nearest the entry door.  I could not connect at the dining table or kitchen bar. Landmark has a computer in the office.  It is $2 for a half hour. You can take your laptop to office & hook up, but there is not many chairs in office.
The furniture in unit is not new, but not worn or dirty.  The kitchen cabinets look like they have been replaced and the appliances are in working order.  The drapes are an olive green color and are showing their age, but work well.  There are no ceiling fans.  The bedrooms are somewhat dark and there is not much lighting to read by. I have heard mattresses will be replaced in near future.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Feb 2, 2008)

No, I did not get your email.  I am sorry.  Debby


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any more recent info on the update renovations at Landmark?


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 30, 2008)

We were there a couple of weeks ago.  The renovations were underway.  They are painting and repairing any thing they find while painting.  Also, doing some work on the walkways and the lobby.  Their target was to be completed by the first week of May, but depending on the weather it would be as late as the week before Memorial Day.  They are also installing wireless and they shoud be finished about the same time.  

The inside work on units - upgrades is being done as time and availability permits.

Parking was limited on the Resort side of the road with signs saying not responsible for construction issues.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the report.

Installing wireless.....do you mean in the units???


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Hophop4, how were the upgrades coming along when you were there in July?*



Hophop4 said:


> Does anyone have any more recent info on the update renovations at Landmark?



PS, there is a review award available for Landmark right now in the Review Section!

I've never been to the Gulf Coast of Florida.  It's been a hard decision to make because there seems to be a lot of great places all along the coast, but you've got to start somewhere.  Tombo has sold me on the Panhandle area and indicated Landmark would be in his top 3 choices for the Panama City area.  I was able to get a 2BR for 8/1/09.  How were the renovations going when you were there in July?  A review in May indicated they were still ongoing. 

Also on a thread you mentioned snorkeling.  Any luck with that?  How about restaurants?  Any place interesting?

Thanks for any updates!


----------



## tombo (Jan 27, 2009)

I stayed in the Landmark on a trade Labor Day week 2008 (I already have a confirmed trade for the Labor Day week 2009), and all of the renovations were finished as far as I could tell. There was no ongoing construction and all units had new balcony rails. All of the master bed room furniture was new and I think some of the den furniture was new too. I am not sure if they are doing anymore renovations to the exterior but the lobby was just starting to be renovated when I was there in September 2008. I think everything but the lobby has been renovated, but you could call the resort to make sure (850) 233-1500 .

Tom


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think all the renovations should be done.  They were working on the office when we were there in July and the elevators needed new flooring.   Kings beds are in all the units now and wifi. 

Here are my pics:  http://picasaweb.google.com/Hophop8


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Thanks, both, for the update on the renovations*

I had looked at your pictures earlier, Hophop4.  It looks like a great place and I'm really looking forward to going.


----------



## Happytravels (Feb 8, 2009)

*Sept. 2009*

Also confirmed for this year in Sept.  Can't wait to go!


----------

